# Decimali



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti!

Come si dicono/insegnano i numeri decimali a scuola ?

Precisazione:

"Normalmente" si dice p.e. "tre virgola cinque" per dire "3,5". La mia domanda è se nella lezione di matematica o fisica ecc. si insegna così, oppure si dice "tre interi e cinque decimi" o qulacosa di simile.

Grazie in anticipo


----------



## pizzi

La mia memoria contiene _tre virgola cinque_. Poi, se è cambiato il metodo didattico, mi arrendo .


----------



## francisgranada

La mia domanda è  motivata anche dal fatto che dalle mie parti (ungherese, slovacco...) non esiste la costruzione con _virgola _(o _point_, _coma _ecc.). Colloquialmente si dice "tre interi cinque" (3,5), "tre interi ventiquattro" (3,24) ecc ...  Invece, "scientificamente", oppure più precisamente, si usa la forma "tre interi cinque decimi", "tre interi ventiquattro centesimi" ecc ... Quindi la mia mia domanda è se in italiano esiste qualcosa di simile (p.e. nell'ambiente scolastico o scientifico) oppure assolutamente no.


----------



## King Crimson

La forma del tipo "tre interi e cinque decimi" viene usata solo per insegnare le frazioni ai bambini, altrimenti si usa sempre quella con la virgola. In ambito scientifico (italiano) escluderei che una forma del primo tipo venga usata. Hai qualche fonte che lo confermi?


----------



## francisgranada

King Crimson said:


> ... Hai qualche fonte che lo confermi?



No, è una mia domanda.


----------



## King Crimson

> Invece, "scientificamente", oppure più precisamente, si usa la forma "tre interi cinque decimi", "tre interi ventiquattro centesimi" ecc



Ok, allora avevo frainteso quello "scientificamente". Comunque ti confermo che in italiano questa forma ha (per quello che mi risulta) solo l'uso che ti indicavo.
Ciao


----------



## luway

Questa la mia esperienza: parlando puramente di numeri (non di espressioni di tempo o denaro)

a scuola (dalle elementari alle superiori) e nella vita di tutti i giorni "3,5" viene letto "tre virgola cinque"; "3/5" => "tre fratto cinque" (qualcuno anche: "tre su cinque");

all'università (facoltà di Matematica) "3,5" lo leggevamo "tre punto cinque".


----------



## giginho

luway said:


> Questa la mia esperienza: parlando puramente di numeri (non di espressioni di tempo o denaro)
> 
> a scuola (dalle elementari alle superiori) e nella vita di tutti i giorni "3,5" viene letto "tre virgola cinque"; "3/5" => "tre fratto cinque" (qualcuno anche: "tre su cinque");
> 
> all'università (facoltà di Matematica) "3,5" lo leggevamo "tre punto cinque".



Ciao a Tutti!

A me non è mai capitato di imbattermi in un prof che mi dicese 3 fratto 5, al limite mi si diceva tre quinti.

Il termine *fratto* veniva usato solo per indicare espressioni di buona complessità, per esempio: ((x+4)*(y^2+1))/(lcandcvjnda) quindi veniva detto ics più 4 (blablabla) fratto (bla blabla)


----------



## pizzi

Scusate, ma il valore di 3/5 non è uguale a 3,5!


----------



## giginho

pizzi said:


> Scusate, ma il valore di 3/5 non è uguale a 3,5!



*bisbigliando al monitor con voce goduta: questa qui la so!!!"*

MA E' OVVIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

Piz!
E' colpa di Lu che ci ha portati fuori strada come la visione di una ninfa distrae i  cacciatori nel bosco!

Comunque 3,5 si pronuncia tre virgola 5 al massimo può essere tre punto 5 o, ancora, tre e mezzo!


----------



## luway

pizzi said:


> Scusate, ma il valore di 3/5 non è uguale a 3,5!



Sì sì, certo, non volevo confondere! È che a un certo punto si è parlato anche di frazioni per cui volevo aggiungere un'alternativa di lettura. Tra l'altro, chissà perché non ho pensato anche a tre quinti, decisamente usuale. Grazie Giginho


----------



## VogaVenessian

pizzi said:


> Scusate, ma il valore di 3/5 non è uguale a 3,5!


Tre quinti (3/5) significa 3 diviso 5 e da come risultato 0,6.
Forse c'è una battuta che non capisco.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

3,5 = tre virgola cinque (in tutti i contesti; talvolta - ma io lo ammetto con qualche riserva, onestamente - tre punto cinque)
3/5 = tre quinti


----------



## giginho

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> 3,5 = tre virgola cinque (in tutti i contesti; talvolta - ma io lo ammetto con qualche riserva, onestamente - tre punto cinque)
> 3/5 = tre quinti



Scarno e stringato ma puntualmente preciso.

In Italia non usiamo il punto per indicare i decimali, ma solo la virgola. Il punto è dedicato alle migliaia ed è un punto divisorio per comodità di lettura. Svariati e mai abbastanza maledetti film di oltre oceano, doppiati da altrettanti maledetti traduttori (gli stessi responsabili di "maledizione / dannazione") hanno reso letteralmente l'uso del punto decimale al posto della virgola. Ora, quelli che vogliono fare i fighi che di matematica sanno tutto loro, li sentirete declamare che il Pi Greco è 3 PUNTO 14.

Dio perdona......io no!


----------



## francisgranada

giginho said:


> ... Pi Greco è 3 PUNTO 14 ...


Perché dici Pi Greco? Non basta dire Pi?
(questa è una domanda, non ironia)


----------



## pizzi

Penso sia per distinguerlo da Pi = P, lettera dell'alfabeto italiano.


----------



## giginho

No, non basta.

P può essere mille cose in matematica/fisica. Se dicessi solamente Pi senza vederlo scritto potresti non capire cosa indichi realmente Pi, se il PI Greco o un altra P (pressione, potenza, momento oppure il semi perimetro ecc ecc ecc)


----------



## francisgranada

Avete ragione, non me ne sono accorto ... Da noi la lettera "P" si chiama "Pé" quindi basta dire "pí" (con lunga _i_) senza aggiungere l'aggettivo _greco_.  

A proposito, nel caso di altre lettere, come _alfa_, _psi_, _mu _(_mü/mi_ - non so come viene pronunciata in italiano) ... si ommette l'aggettivo _greco_, oppure per analogia si usa lo stesso?


----------



## luway

giginho said:


> Scarno e stringato ma puntualmente preciso.
> 
> In Italia non usiamo il punto per indicare i decimali, ma solo la virgola. Il punto è dedicato alle migliaia ed è un punto divisorio per comodità di lettura. Svariati e mai abbastanza maledetti film di oltre oceano, doppiati da altrettanti maledetti traduttori (gli stessi responsabili di "maledizione / dannazione") hanno reso letteralmente l'uso del punto decimale al posto della virgola. Ora, quelli che vogliono fare i fighi che di matematica sanno tutto loro, li sentirete declamare che il Pi Greco è 3 PUNTO 14.
> 
> Dio perdona......io no!



Come avevo scritto, io un paio di anni a Matematica li ho fatti e ti posso assicurare che non c'era alcuna fisima da 'fighetti' nell'uso di 'punto' anziché 'virgola'. Lo si usava soprattutto quando si aveva a che fare con le calcolatrici scientifiche (ad esempio durante qualche esercizio nei laboratori di Fisica) e credo l'abitudine (per quanto 'nuova') venga proprio da lì, dato che sulla tastiera non c'è una virgola ma un punto.


----------



## pizzi

francisgranada said:


> A proposito, nel caso di altre lettere, come _alfa_, _psi_, _mu _(_mü/mi_ - non so come viene pronunciata in italiano) ... si ommette l'aggettivo _greco_, oppure per analogia si usa lo stesso?



Se non c'è rischio di analogie col suono delle lettere italiane, si omette . Ma i greca, o i greco?


----------



## luway

pizzi said:


> ....Ma i greca, o i greco?



Buona domanda! Apri un altro thread su come vengono lette le varie lettere (anche J, W...)?


----------



## francisgranada

pizzi said:


> ... Ma i greca, o i greco?


Su questo si parlava in/su un altro thread (non c'è ancora un temine "più italiano" per questa parola?...) ma ora non lo trovo. Insomma, se mi ricordo bene, allora la conclusione era che entrambe le forme sono corrette o almeno accettabili.


----------



## luway

francisgranada said:


> Su questo si parlava in/su un altro thread (non c'è ancora un temine "più italiano" per questa parola?...)



Errore mio, avrei dovuto dire 'discussione'.


----------



## francisgranada

Ma no, nessun errore! ... Non era una reazione al tuo post, infatti qui si usa _thread _(anche "ufficialmente"). L'ho menzionato solo perché mi dà fastidio tutte le volte quando devo scrivere questa parola in un testo italiano ...


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Grazie, Gi. 
Posso aggiungere che certamente non sono un matematico, ma so che tra la virgola e il punto, in matematica, c'è una bella differenza: la virgola indica i decimali, almeno in Italia; il punto indica la divisione tra le migliaia, e si indica come punto basso o punto alto. Credo quindi che usare il punto al posto della virgola possa essere un modo di distinguere la dicitura della matematica universitaria dalle altre, che può addirittura creare confusioni (3.001= ?). Che poi la più parte (come luway) lo usi in buona fede, immagino sia più che normale (non vogliamo certo dire che i matematici siano una casta sprezzante, anzi: l'accademismo per amor di moneta si trova ovunque, purtroppo).
Salute.


----------

